# platform pedals to clipless, riase or lower seat height?



## fah35 (Sep 17, 2004)

I have been riding my roadbike with platform pedals with Power Grips for about a year with SHimano MT20d mountain shoes. I recently bought some Time RXS pedals and Shimano r131s pedals. When I got fitted with the new pedals and shoes the fitter raised the seat due the extra padding on the old shoe. My question is when going to clipless do raise the seat height or do you stay the same. If I raise the seat height wont the handlebars go lower and affect my fit? He raised about 1.5 cm.


----------



## Cory (Jan 29, 2004)

If your seat height was right before, and you change pedals, and the new pedals and shoes are different thicknesses than your old ones, you'd have to adjust the saddle height to compensate. Might be lower, but in your case it probably would be higher because of the cleats. That naturally would affect your relationship to the bars, and if you're finicky about fit, you might want a new stem (in the old quill stem days you could just raise the one you had, but we're WAY too cool for that now). Whether 1.5cm is enough to matter is up to you.


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

When you change how high your foot is above the pedal spindle (pedal stack height) then you change the seat height to match. I.e. if you get new shoes that have a 5mm thinner sole, you lower the seat 5mm. Same with the pedals- if the new ones have a lower stack height, you lower the seat. Taller pedals would require a higher set. Then you adjust the bars to suit the new seat height.

Unfortunately it is hard to measure pedal and shoe stack height. So you may have to get creative with some calipers, or eyeball it with a ruler and estimate.


----------



## andulong (Nov 23, 2006)

Cleat position fore/aft) will also affect your reach to the pedals.


----------

